# Vapeking Menlyn Maine launch specials and prize giveaways upto R50k for this weekend!!



## Paulie (24/4/18)

Hey all

Checkout the the epic shop launch specials below!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

@Paulie 

Show us some pics!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (29/4/18)

The only pic I took yesterday! @Paulie and the guys were such legends!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Thanks @Jengz 
Was that @method1 behind the counter?
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (29/4/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jengz
> Was that @method1 behind the counter?
> Hehe


Yes yes, the man himself! Was so good chatting with these mixers, mod makers and store owners! watching the growth over the years as a vaper has been truly spectacular! SA brings the heat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/4/18)

Well done guys. Hope you had a great opening weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/4/18)

Thanks to everyone who came it was epic! will post all pics tmr

Reactions: Like 3


----------

